# 管理记录 | 管理記錄

## EricHsu

非版主请勿回复此贴  :Smile: 

该贴用以记录我们对版面的一些操作 (删贴/并贴/锁贴...) 的信息 (如, 给出操作的简短说明, 删贴原因等), 方便操作 tracking, 也方便大家知道我们都做了些什么 (透明运作 :Smile:  )

每一个操作记录的格式如下:

```

- OperatorName.[年月日]

 . 操作一: 原因如此如此

 . 操作二: 说明如此如此

```

如:

```

- Eric.20041213

 . 合并某某贴: 主题相同.

 . 删除某某贴: 如此那般...

- Akar.20041212

 . 发布某公告

 . 分割某某贴成为, 贴 1, 贴 2

```

--繁體字版本-- 

非版主請勿回復此貼Smile

該貼用以記錄我們對版面的一些操作 (刪貼/並貼/鎖貼...) 的信息 (如, 給出操作的簡短說明, 刪貼原因等), 方便操作 tracking, 也方便大家知道我們都做了些什麼 (透明運作 :Smile: )

每一個操作記錄的格式如下:

```

- OperatorName.[年月日]

 . 操作一: 原因如此如此

 . 操作二: 說明如此如此

```

如:

```

- Eric.20041213

 . 合並某某貼: 主題相同.

 . 刪除某某貼: 如此那般...

- Akar.20041212

 . 發布某公告

 . 分割某某貼成為, 貼 1, 貼 2

```

版主示：　有意見就在論譠發，悄悄話便用  PM 傳，　哈哈  AKar@200710031250Last edited by EricHsu on Mon May 16, 2005 2:29 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## akar

 *- Akar.20050408 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 處理垃圾reply from user id: testmctester
> 
> 

 

 *- Akar.20050316 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 處理垃圾帖。
> 
>  . 貼號：309192
> ...

 

 *- Akar.20050313 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 處理非UTF-8，顯示為亂碼的貼。
> 
>  . 貼號：301600
> ...

 

 *- Akar.20041215 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 處理所有在UTF-8下，顯示為亂碼的所有貼。
> 
>  . 包括：265642,265616,265664,265675,266218
> ...

 

 *-Akar.200412151642 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 刪掉一個不知所雲，又亂碼的貼，來自 paul2008
> 
>  . 謝謝小虎的提醍！
> ...

 

 *-Akar.20041218 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  .修改 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265856
> 
>  .去掉一些不必要的 記錄檔和 系統訊息的文字引用，省回1683行(1836行-153行)！！
> ...

 

 *-Akar.20050108 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  .分割主題 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=276448
> 
> 

 Last edited by akar on Fri Apr 08, 2005 10:19 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## EricHsu

 *- Eric.200507261812 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 不再置顶该帖: 好帖翻译, 因为大家似乎对翻译不感兴趣
> 
> 

 

 *- Eric.200505161027 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 锁定该帖: 重复帖子.
> 
> 

 

 *- Eric.200501091615 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 锁定该贴: spam.
> 
> 

 

 *- Eric.200501061136 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> . 修改三帖子的状态:
> 
>  改贴通知: 非 UTF-8 编码的帖子请尽快修改 (announcement -> normal: 大家都会用 utf8 发帖了  )
> ...

 

 *- Eric.200412150809 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 根据发贴指引第 5 条 "避免出现 '如题' 这类字眼" 锁定该贴.
> 
> 

 

 *- Eric.200412141259 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  . 原作者已开新帖, 锁定该贴
> 
> 

 

----------

